# a traffice notice or warning???



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

i got this note stuck to my car... any idea what it is?.. i did a google translation.. looks like a warning to me... will i get a fine?

if yes how much will it roughly be?


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

also another one, but i was parked within the hotel's compound on a private road










so how much is it going to cost me??


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You won't get a fine....this time, it's just looks like a warning about breaking one of the traffic or probably (parking) regulations (STVO - StrassenVerkehrsOrdnung).

You will probably get another letter explaining what law you have broken and a chance to explain yourself. Probably no more than that. 

The second also looks like another parking infringement. Don't park where you see that red & blue circle sign!


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

yes james.. the second one , i was parking on the hotel's road.. apparently.. the authorities also covers that road... 

even i check with a local resident here.. they are also not sure what it will end up with.. most probably a warning only... but i dun understand .. if its a fine , shouldnt it have some serial number or what... 

so looks like if i infringe any traffic rules. i would not know also...

i really hate the Right of way rule here... the other day in a parking lot, i did not give way to a car on the right , and a german old guy came to me saying something in german..and his wife was pulling him away .. i looked at him and i spoke in english.. apparently it was a chicken and duck talking ... hahaha... in the end , i walked off..:confused2:




James3214 said:


> You won't get a fine....this time, it's just looks like a warning about breaking one of the traffic or probably (parking) regulations (STVO - StrassenVerkehrsOrdnung).
> 
> You will probably get another letter explaining what law you have broken and a chance to explain yourself. Probably no more than that.
> 
> The second also looks like another parking infringement. Don't park where you see that red & blue circle sign!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't forget that as you now live in Germany, you have to respect the laws and customs of the country!

I am not surprised the guy was angry although displays of aggression are rare and not tolerated under German law so be careful.

I really think you should read up on the traffic and parking laws in Germany especially the 'Yield to the right' law. Apart from ending up with 100€ fine, you could really seriously cause a bad accident. 
Have a read up on the traffic regulations here:
How To Germany - Driving in Germany

Don't forget to also make sure you have third party liability insurance (Haftpflichtversicherung) otherwise you could end up personally financially liable for any accident (anywhere) you cause.
How To Germany - Insurance: It's the Law


I'm just glad I'm in Frankfurt!


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

yes,.. i am trying to get that into my damm skull yield to the right... till now at junctions where there are no signs... i still stop.. and see what other cars did... the incident in the car park.. it slipped my mind... 

third party insurance i have it... 





James3214 said:


> Don't forget that as you now live in Germany, you
> have to respect the laws and customs of the country!
> 
> I am not surprised the guy was angry although displays of aggression are rare and not tolerated under German law so be careful.
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Both are notifications. Once you receive the actual warning you can represent your side of the issue.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

eleewhm said:


> yes,.. i am trying to get that into my damm skull yield to the right... till now at junctions where there are no signs... i still stop.. and see what other cars did... the incident in the car park.. it slipped my mind...
> 
> third party insurance i have it...


That "priority from the right" law is applicable in lots of countries here in Europe. It's really a good idea to talk to a driving school and maybe even go out for a few driving lessons with them, if only to better understand that one law.

It's not only the road signs and markings, but also the type of curbing at the intersection that determines which road has right of way. I never would have figured it out but for Wolfgang and his driving lessons.

Things are slightly different with "priorité à droite" here in France, but I'm really glad I learned all the details while living in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

already enrolled in a driving school for lessons on rules....at least it helps me better




Bevdeforges said:


> That "priority from the right" law is applicable in lots of countries here in Europe. It's really a good idea to talk to a driving school and maybe even go out for a few driving lessons with them, if only to better understand that one law.
> 
> It's not only the road signs and markings, but also the type of curbing at the intersection that determines which road has right of way. I never would have figured it out but for Wolfgang and his driving lessons.
> 
> ...


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

eleewhm said:


> already enrolled in a driving school for lessons on rules....at least it helps me better


Glad to hear it eleewhn. I am sure the residents of Dresden will be able to relax now after hearing that news!


----------

